# Sponsor me video...



## Dennis Janz (Feb 27, 2012)

hey just looking for some opinions about my sponsor video... check it out

Snowboarding sponsor me video Dennis Janz - YouTube


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You suck and that video is horrible. Zeaches, butt shots, whack spins, no grab spins, backyard rails that look like shit. Sorry man you need to up your game to even be regional these days.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha...I wouldn't say you suck. But we've got local kids at WV throwing double corks in Exhibition daily who aren't sponsored. The game is just on another level these days. Not saying it can't be done, but it's going to take quite a bit more than that.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

on another note... that music was terrible!


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought it was pretty good. Not sponsor level, but he could throw stuff down that I couldn't. One thing I would note though, is that you should work on getting everything down perfect. Lots of the spins were missing 15 degrees or looked sloppy.


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

Dennis Janz said:


> hey just looking for some opinions about my sponsor video... check it out
> 
> Snowboarding sponsor me video Dennis Janz - YouTube


You don't suck. Move to a ski town like Breckenridge, Mammoth or South Lake Tahoe, get a night job washing dishes or delivering pizza, ride every day, work on your style and amplitude. Good luck.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah man, youve got some skills, but I think youre seriously underestimating what it takes to get sponsored. Maybe you can get a small, local shop to give you discounts, but to play in the big leagues youre gonna need to get waaaaaaaay better...as in practice every day for a few more years and you MIGHT have a shot...and thats if youre lucky.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

RJRJRJ said:


> Yeah man, youve got some skills, but I think youre seriously underestimating what it takes to get sponsored. Maybe you can get a small, local shop to give you discounts, but to play in the big leagues youre gonna need to get waaaaaaaay better...as in practice every day for a few more years and you MIGHT have a shot...and thats if youre lucky.


This.

I'm not going to hate on you, you're a good rider. But being a good rider isn't enough to get real sponsorship. You've got to be REALLY fucking good.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBill said:


> You don't suck. Move to a ski town like Breckenridge, Mammoth or South Lake Tahoe, get a night job washing dishes or delivering pizza, ride every day, work on your style and amplitude. Good luck.


He would get eaten alive here in Breck. Too much sugar coating 10 years ago that might have gotten you a regional sponsorship but unless you're throwing 1080's or hitting gnarly close out rails at 2 in the morning you offer nothing. Snowboarding sponsorship 101 you have to be marketable and that video besides being painful has nothing to offer any potential company. I've gotten grip loads of kids hooked up with various companies and the difference between you and them was they weren't ugly to watch on film.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its the sad truth... You have to be mega slayer throwing cab doubles to get a sponsor these days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's more than WHAT you can throw, it's HOW you throw it. You gotta be smooth and have style. There are plenty of riders that can throw some gnarly shit, but they look like ass doing it. The difference between a pro and just some guy is the style.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> It's more than WHAT you can throw, it's HOW you throw it. You gotta be smooth and have style. There are plenty of riders that can throw some gnarly shit, but they look like ass doing it. The difference between a pro and just some guy is the style.


And thousands of unglorious hours shoveling snow for rail shots, hiking/building kickers, and selling yourself as a commodity to anyone and everyone who cares all the time. Product reps hang out in bars at night in snow/surf/music towns and will judge behavior 24/7. The skill, riding, is just the tip of iceberg, the cream as it were. Alot of the guys you see as pros have to spend tons of time doing shit that is not fun, similar to people in touring bands who aren't quite "famous" but they manage to pay their way with gigs. They still have to book, promote and roadie all their own shit, the hour and half or 2 when they are performing is the easy shit. Another good example is professional surfing, although it has changed alot in the last 10 years. Kelly Slater, for all his world titles, had to win HUNDREDS of heats in shitty surf in cold water on the east and west coasts because we can make money here in America even if we can't make good waves.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want real advice read this interview You Don’t Know Joey Odom But You Should The Angry Snowboarder this kid fucking hustles.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

To be honest dude I can do half of the stuff you just did and this is my second year. Not trying to knock you but if your looking to get paid to do this by anyone you have to wow. Think of this as an interview with a fortune 500 company. Everyone that interviews is good but only the best get the job. Step your game up and perfect your art then maybe you will have a shot.


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You suck and that video is horrible. Zeaches, butt shots, whack spins, no grab spins, backyard rails that look like shit. Sorry man you need to up your game to even be regional these days.





BurtonAvenger said:


> He would get eaten alive here in Breck. Too much sugar coating 10 years ago that might have gotten you a regional sponsorship but unless you're throwing 1080's or hitting gnarly close out rails at 2 in the morning you offer nothing. Snowboarding sponsorship 101 you have to be marketable and that video besides being painful has nothing to offer any potential company. I've gotten grip loads of kids hooked up with various companies and the difference between you and them was they weren't ugly to watch on film.





jdmccright said:


> To be honest dude I can do half of the stuff you just did and this is my second year. Not trying to knock you but if your looking to get paid to do this by anyone you have to wow. Think of this as an interview with a fortune 500 company. Everyone that interviews is good but only the best get the job. Step your game up and perfect your art then maybe you will have a shot.


So, where is your guys' video? Waiting for a link...not holding my breath.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BigBill said:


> So, where is your guys' video? Waiting for a link...not holding my breath.


Why should they have to post a video? They're not the ones trying to get sponsored. They didn't claim to be "better" or "worse" than the OP, they just offered (true) feedback that that level of riding and that quality of edit is not enough to get more than maybe a small, local sponsorship. Even AM team riders with small companies are throwing down hard. Nothing against the OP, I wouldn't say he "sucks" but he has a ways to go.

I don't have be able to ball like an NBA player to be able to say Jeremy Lin will not be as good as Derrick Rose or Kevin Durant.

Start with some local comps, try to place, ride a lot and more edits. That's about all you can do.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dennis Janz said:


> *hey just looking for some opinions* about my sponsor video... check it out





BigBill said:


> So, where is your guys' video? Waiting for a link...not holding my breath.


Learn to read.

edit. not holding my breath.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Haha...I wouldn't say you suck. But we've got local kids at WV throwing double corks in Exhibition daily who aren't sponsored. The game is just on another level these days. Not saying it can't be done, but it's going to take quite a bit more than that.


WHAT? How did I miss that??? 

I don't think it's as much as what you can throw, but more how you present yourself. I do know that there was a kid on Youtube who threw a double back rodeo and still hasn't gotten a sponsor yet, and his edit was very good, too.

I believe street riding also gets you sponsered?...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Why should they have to post a video? They're not the ones trying to get sponsored. They didn't claim to be "better" or "worse" than the OP, they just offered (true) feedback that that level of riding and that quality of edit is not enough to get more than maybe a small, local sponsorship. Even AM team riders with small companies are throwing down hard. Nothing against the OP, I wouldn't say he "sucks" but he has a ways to go.


This.

The guy asked for comments. He's the one trying to get sponsored. It's just the harsh reality that he's nowhere near the required level. None of us are claiming to be either. I'm not and I know it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Not a bad conversation going on despite the OP being MIA.

Still there?


.
.
.


Some useful advice here, and a ton more where that came from. Despite people thinking there are haters here, I call it 'being realistic'.


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> They didn't claim to be "better" or "worse" than the OPo.


 Yes they did. It was implied, read between the lines. Especially the second guy I quoted. It's easy to critique from a $20 craigslist recliner. People doing so should put their money where there mouth is or STFU.


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> edit. not holding my breath.


Maybe you should take off your magnifying glasses and follow your own advice. He asks for opinions, not to have his ass chewed out by jealous jackals. There have been like 2 intelligent posts giving helpful constructive criticism and 20 posts from jackasses who pump themselves up by hating on other people.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Matt578 said:


> WHAT? How did I miss that???
> 
> I don't think it's as much as what you can throw, but more how you present yourself. I do know that there was a kid on Youtube who threw a double back rodeo and still hasn't gotten a sponsor yet, and his edit was very good, too.
> 
> I believe street riding also gets you sponsered?...


Should have checked out the burton pro-test last weekend. The academy kids are killing it. If you want to see some crazy shit thrown down head up to Back to the Boneyard. I think it's the following weekend. Pat and Chas come back to WV everyone shows up to throw down.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BigBill said:


> Yes they did. It was implied, read between the lines. Especially the second guy I quoted. It's easy to critique from a $20 craigslist recliner. People doing so should put their money where there mouth is or STFU.


I think you need to run along to a much darker, less populated hole in the internet. You've brought nothing to the table except irrational rage/annoyance and have contributed absolutely nothing. And I know...this is where you say that you're the victim and other people were egging you on. The fact of the matter is this: If you can't take constructive criticism on the internet without becoming an internet tough guy, you have no business here.

Leave on your own or wait for the banhammer. Those are the two most logical outcomes available at this point if your attitude continues as is. This is a place for learning and friendly conversation. Controversy is welcome, but at the discretion of proper taste and respect. Even BurtonAvenger, who is arguably the most pissed off active member, knows the lines of protocol and respect where it's necessary. On the other hand, he also knows how to verbally cripple you if you're even mildly sensitive to other's opinions. 

Run along, Billyboy. Trolls be burnt at the stake 'round these parts.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The TS set himself up for this. If he'd just posted his video edit as a video or asking for general advice he'd be getting a much different response. But posting it up as a sponsorship video... what he's hearing is the truth.

He's a good rider in the general sense. He's nowhere near the level you need to be to get serious sponsorship consideration.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well first of all I don't know who this Never Summer kid is, but he's quite good at rational and logical thinking. Secondly, people need to learn what sponsored means. I know people who are sponsored and the most they get is free stickers. Sponsored does not mean you get paid. You can just be getting free gear or really not anything at all and the company just let's you represent them. 

Also, BA is right. He's not good enough to be sponsored if he moved to a resort town. The bigger the resort, the more good riders there are. The smaller and more secluded the resort, the better chance of sponsorship. There are people here that the most they can do is cork 9s and are sponsored. I think you are good enough to get sponsored, but not the real "sponsorship" you are thinking of. Maybe a free sticker and gear type of thing. 

You're best chance of sponosorship is a local shop. Take out the backyard shots and put in more resort shots and you'll be on the right track.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well first of all I don't know who this Never Summer kid is, but he's quite good at rational and logical thinking. Secondly, people need to learn what sponsored means. I know people who are sponsored and the most they get is free stickers. Sponsored does not mean you get paid. You can just be getting free gear or really not anything at all and the company just let's you represent them.


LOL! Those people are called suckers. If you're letting a company or shop pimp their product or store without giving you anything of real value, then you're an idiot. Free stickers? Being allowed to represent them? LOL! Get the fuck outta here... At minimum you need yo be getting hooked up with free gear, being reimbursed for comp entry fees, etc. Sounds like your friends are a bunch of suckers. Anyone can get free stickers with a self addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

thank god something to read other than "what board should i get"


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

que said:


> thank god something to read other than "what board should i get"


:laugh:


10 char


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude, I enjoyed that, keep riding.

Your spins are not stylish enough, the tailgrabs were gross, I liked the melon more.

You need to step the rails up from boxes/backyard to some gnarly street stuff.

It's a decent video but definitely not one that will land you a sponsorship. And you didn't do anything switch?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Yes they did. It was implied, read between the lines. Especially the second guy I quoted. It's easy to critique from a $20 craigslist recliner. People doing so should put their money where there mouth is or STFU.


Uh no, reading comprehension clearly escapes you. If it's implied, it's because you're reading it into the words to suit your personal agenda.

BA gave examples where his technical riding should be improved on.

JDM pointed out that he can do much of the same to put into perspective where his level of riding is. He's right. We all love to snowboard and we'd all love to get paid for it, but it doesn't work like that. You have something marketable. A skill, an idea, something that can be sold to snowboard companies, promoters, film companies and ultimately, the snowboarding consumer. Clearly, this kid wants to get in on the industry on his freestyle skills. JDM points out that they're insufficient by comparing them to his own skills which JDM admits are (likewise) not enough to achieve a sponsorship.

Just claiming something is implicit doesn't make it so. Come up with a more compelling reason for me to believe you.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

100% agree with BA/lilgore

Watch pros and look at their arms/style.
How every trick is dialed in...

You see riders with more talent/style every single day in most CO resorts. 

Not hating on your riding though! 
Just have fun man.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I bought some pants the other day and got some free stickers...according to this thread, that means I'm now sponsered...dude I'm totally stoked!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! Those people are called suckers. If you're letting a company or shop pimp their product or store without giving you anything of real value, then you're an idiot. Free stickers? Being allowed to represent them? LOL! Get the fuck outta here... At minimum you need yo be getting hooked up with free gear, being reimbursed for comp entry fees, etc. Sounds like your friends are a bunch of suckers. Anyone can get free stickers with a self addressed stamped envelope.


totally agree haha. for those people who are "sponsored" and getting 2 free t-shirts and stickers all it is is a title they can brag about and try to show off and pretend to be better than other people. Everyone is being a bit harsh on OP, but it is the sad reality, anyone can put together a cool edit, but in reality the only way to prove your worth to any company or shop who may give you things is to win contests. Prove you can actually do something that will get the sponsor publicity.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 2 mates that are sponsored, one is sponsored by red bull, oakley, DC, and some others i can't remember, the other is DC, oakley and some others as well. Does this mean cos i got a free pair of air brakes and a jacket that i am co sponsored??? or just lucky, i dunno but i do know that they rip shit up and what OP showed is kids play to what they can throw down.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I bought some pants the other day and got some free stickers...according to this thread, that means I'm now sponsered...dude I'm totally stoked!


Really, the company contacted you and and asked you to endorse their product? Please show me your Red Bull stickers, I'd like to see them.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Really, the company contacted you and and asked you to endorse their product? Please show me your Red Bull stickers, I'd like to see them.


Sarcasm eludes you like the salad bar eludes Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! Those people are called suckers. If you're letting a company or shop pimp their product or store without giving you anything of real value, then you're an idiot. Free stickers? Being allowed to represent them? LOL! Get the fuck outta here... At minimum you need yo be getting hooked up with free gear, being reimbursed for comp entry fees, etc. Sounds like your friends are a bunch of suckers. Anyone can get free stickers with a self addressed stamped envelope.


Still considered a sponsorship. I agree those people are suckers and should at least get some free gear for endorsing a product, but it's still a sponsorship. It's a start. Like it has been stated here, it's hard enough to get a real sponsorship from scratch. So starting with a company and getting nothing but their name behind you is an ok start by me. You do this to at least have a company having eyes on you and already in their good graces. Then you move your way up. A lot easier and smarter path then trying to get a full sponsorship from Lib Tech for your first sponsor.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Sarcasm eludes you like the salad bar eludes Rosie O'Donnell.


I was being sarcastic too.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> I have 2 mates that are sponsored, one is sponsored by red bull, oakley, DC, and some others i can't remember, the other is DC, oakley and some others as well. Does this mean cos i got a free pair of air brakes and a jacket that i am co sponsored??? or just lucky, i dunno but i do know that they rip shit up and what OP showed is kids play to what they can throw down.



If youre buddy is sponsored by red bull he must be crazy good.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Red Bull sponsors just about anyone. Granted it's not the real sponsorships people in this thread are talking about, but it's still damn easy.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

First off let me say absolutely dope riding. Your rails are on lock pretty good but it would never hurt to learn some hard way 270 on and 360 on as those are what the big kids are throwing these days on hand rails but like I said your rails are dope. The jumping is where you need to work a lot if you wanna get a sponsorship. 540 nose grabs aint gonna cut it. You gotta be doing like switch back 1260 stailfish to get noticed oh and add the 2 flips to actually have a good shot and getting noticed. Takes a lot these days but keep at it!


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> This.
> 
> I'm not going to hate on you, you're a good rider. But being a good rider isn't enough to get real sponsorship. You've got to be REALLY fucking good.


:thumbsup: with laugh :laugh:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> If youre buddy is sponsored by red bull he must be crazy good.


He is pretty legit, especially for a teenager.
Scotty James - Home
Spring session- Scotty James -- Red Bull Australia Videos -- Red Bull AU


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree with what most of the people on here are saying. You're not there yet, find a way to ride every day and keep improving and you might be there in a couple years, the level that it takes to get sponsored these days is crazy high. Till then consider renaming this vid "2011-12 edit" or something like that instead of "sponsor me".


CheoSamad said:


> Your rails are on lock pretty good but it would never hurt to learn some hard way 270 on and 360 on as those are what the big kids are throwing these days on hand rails


Well... op can certainly 180 onto rails. But need to work on the boardslides/lipslides. I don't think I saw a single clean one in the vid, just a couple of frontside zeaches. learn to do a 270 on and lock that shit in perpendicular to the rail for the whole thing. 
Other thing I can add is: go BACKSIDE. I think your jumps were all frontside rotations except for the one sketchy landing bs 1 over the parked car. Same with your rail approaches. I think I saw one backside approach. Gotta be able to go both ways. 
It was mentioned before, but do some switch tricks as well. Didn't really see any in there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBill said:


> So, where is your guys' video? Waiting for a link...not holding my breath.


 What do you want to see some mad straight airs? Maybe throw in my mad 50-50's? Or I could just give you the edits I do with the kids I ride with that on their worst days look better than this.




BigBill said:


> Yes they did. It was implied, read between the lines. Especially the second guy I quoted. It's easy to critique from a $20 craigslist recliner. People doing so should put their money where there mouth is or STFU.


 Not implying anything there big guy I live on Peak 8 at Breck you know Parklane and Freeway aka the Dew Tour course are literally in my back yard I mean I can see them from the corner of my yard. I



BigBill said:


> Maybe you should take off your magnifying glasses and follow your own advice. He asks for opinions, not to have his ass chewed out by jealous jackals. There have been like 2 intelligent posts giving helpful constructive criticism and 20 posts from jackasses who pump themselves up by hating on other people.


 I gave him the criticism don't cry because you feel he can't take the gods honest truth. I've helped kids get contracts, I had kids I've worked with in Dew Tour, just got a kid that's been to Superpark twice a new board sponsor. 



Nefarious said:


> I think you need to run along to a much darker, less populated hole in the internet. You've brought nothing to the table except irrational rage/annoyance and have contributed absolutely nothing. And I know...this is where you say that you're the victim and other people were egging you on. The fact of the matter is this: If you can't take constructive criticism on the internet without becoming an internet tough guy, you have no business here.
> 
> Leave on your own or wait for the banhammer. Those are the two most logical outcomes available at this point if your attitude continues as is. This is a place for learning and friendly conversation. Controversy is welcome, but at the discretion of proper taste and respect. Even BurtonAvenger, who is arguably the most pissed off active member, knows the lines of protocol and respect where it's necessary. On the other hand, he also knows how to verbally cripple you if you're even mildly sensitive to other's opinions.
> 
> Run along, Billyboy. Trolls be burnt at the stake 'round these parts.


 Oh is that a burn? Yes... Yes it is!



ThunderChunky said:


> Still considered a sponsorship. I agree those people are suckers and should at least get some free gear for endorsing a product, but it's still a sponsorship. It's a start. Like it has been stated here, it's hard enough to get a real sponsorship from scratch. So starting with a company and getting nothing but their name behind you is an ok start by me. You do this to at least have a company having eyes on you and already in their good graces. Then you move your way up. A lot easier and smarter path then trying to get a full sponsorship from Lib Tech for your first sponsor.





ThunderChunky said:


> Red Bull sponsors just about anyone. Granted it's not the real sponsorships people in this thread are talking about, but it's still damn easy.


God are you from fucking Love Canal? I mean you are one of the dumbest kids to grace the internet with what you believe. Red Bull contrary to what you believe does not throw out sponsorships to anyone. You know how hard it is to get their logo merchandise you have to pretty much be top tier and sell your soul. Also stickers = sponsorship then fuck I guess I personally sponsor hundreds of little turd burglars that I give stickers to every year at snowboard camp. Fucking think before you talk about another topic you don't understand. 

This thread is so full of win. I can't believe it made it to 5 pages and there's people butt hurt with my open criticism. Sorry fellas I fucking see doubles thrown down daily by my friends, I've seen triple corks in person by people I know, the level of riding with the kids I ride at is so next level. 

Me personally I gave up on sponsorship at the age of 19 one ruptured spleen and magic helicopter ride not worth my time. I'm creeping up on 30 don't really have anything to prove anymore. Tindy's and zeaches for days!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I know a band that is sponsored by Red Bull and they're mediocore. Haven't even toured yet. It's not that hard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And what is this sponsorship did they play some shitty venue in Buffalo once and get paid with a couple cases of Red Bull from the regional distributor. I have friends that work in the RB Marketing department. To be truly sponsored it's big contracts and lots of money.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I was being sarcastic too.











Chyea okay.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And what is this sponsorship did they play some shitty venue in Buffalo once and get paid with a couple cases of Red Bull from the regional distributor. I have friends that work in the RB Marketing department. To be truly sponsored it's big contracts and lots of money.


I know, I don't really consider those types of sponsorships legit in my mind either. I'm just saying it's still considered sponsored. I was just making a point by the sticker thing too. They're are wide ranges of sponsorships. It's all about what the sponsorship is about. I agree when you talk about legit sponsorships from Red Bull. It is most of the top athletes at the sport. Travis Pastrana, Travis Rice, Ryan Sheckler, Bobby Brown, Tanner Hall. 

Also, to OP. Remember it's not just about being good. I mean being really fucking good is the traditional way to get sponsored and the honorable way, but there are other ways. What sponsors want are you being in the spotlight endorsing their product. For example look at Rob Dyrdek. He really isn't that great of a pro skater. Yet, he still has a lot of big sponsors and makes a lot of money. Why? Because he has a lot of attention around him. Another example is Eric Ronner. He's not that great of a skier, but is doing things that are getting people to watch him. Either be really fucking good, or do something no one else is doing. Either way it's about getting attention from the masses.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Red Bull sponsors just about anyone. Granted it's not the real sponsorships people in this thread are talking about, but it's still damn easy.


You could check him out to see if it's a legit sponsorship or not, Scotty James is his name, and if he is featured on their bios I'd say he's getting more than a few cans of red bull.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Considering he is an olympian for Australia I'd say he is pretty good....


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I know I guess I was just trying to make the point that they don't sponsor just anyone....and a few freebies is not sponsored in my eyes, I get free Nike bball shoes but I'm not sponsored by them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

There are different levels of sponsorship. Yes, he is a very good rider. Fucking amazing, but Red Bull sponsors a TON of people at many different levels.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> There are different levels of sponsorship. Yes, he is a very good rider. Fucking amazing, but Red Bull sponsors a TON of people at many different levels.


No they don't it's either you're mega pro for them or you're just some douche bag sucking off the regional distributor. BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to admit i don't know a huge amount about sponsorship or the levels of it etc but i was of the understanding that a red bull sponsorship is like the big time, i mean if you get on board with them it makes a huge difference to your career. I understand that there are varying levels of sponsorship with different brands but as stated I'm pretty sure red bull is not one of those.

Especially now that they have red bull media and are sponsoring pretty much every extreme sport's top level pro, i wouldn't have thought that they would want to lower their standards to help out some guy from a regional area.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> I have to admit i don't know a huge amount about sponsorship or the levels of it etc but i was of the understanding that a red bull sponsorship is like the big time, i mean if you get on board with them it makes a huge difference to your career. I understand that there are varying levels of sponsorship with different brands but as stated I'm pretty sure red bull is not one of those.
> 
> Especially now that they have red bull media and are sponsoring pretty much every extreme sport's top level pro, i wouldn't have thought that they would want to lower their standards to help out some guy from a regional area.


Red Bull is the big time. Thunderchunky is just arguing semantics for some reason. Youve got to be fucking crazy to get sponsored by them.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I personally know people who are sponsored by Red Bull and aren't even pro. Shut up and let this thread die. There is nothing but stupid unrelative shit going on in here. The OP has been told and if he doesn't know by now what to do he never will. Stop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

God you are a fucking retard. Seriously when I come back to WNY I hope I run into you so I can just scream at you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Red Bull brought a tent and truck to the Evergreen Rail Jam. I helped setup the course and they hooked me up with some Red Bull and a t-shirt.

FUCK YEAH!!! I'M SPONSORED BY RED BULL!!! I am sooooo much better than you scrubs.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Red Bull brought a tent and truck to the Evergreen Rail Jam. I helped setup the course and they hooked me up with some Red Bull and a t-shirt.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!! I'M SPONSORED BY RED BULL!!! I am sooooo much better than you scrubs.


hahaha TLC don't want no scrubs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Red Bull brought a tent and truck to the Evergreen Rail Jam. I helped setup the course and they hooked me up with some Red Bull and a t-shirt.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!! I'M SPONSORED BY RED BULL!!! I am sooooo much better than you scrubs.


Shit I used to drive the RED BULL van around I'm fucking the next Travis Pastrana.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> He is pretty legit, especially for a teenager.
> Scotty James - Home
> Spring session- Scotty James -- Red Bull Australia Videos -- Red Bull AU


Yea like this is what we are talking about. This kid is just fluid and his tricks look effortless. Also being a person that snowboards I know I can't do any of this where I'm at right now. OP should look at this and see what he needs to achieve.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Red Bull brought a tent and truck to the Evergreen Rail Jam. I helped setup the course and they hooked me up with some Red Bull and a t-shirt.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!! I'M SPONSORED BY RED BULL!!! I am sooooo much better than you scrubs.


::applies a dollop of hero worship::

WOOOOOOOO!!! RED BULL GIVES YOU WINGS!!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I personally know people who are sponsored by Red Bull and aren't even pro. Shut up and let this thread die. There is nothing but stupid unrelative shit going on in here. The OP has been told and if he doesn't know by now what to do he never will. Stop.


You just want it to stop because you continue to look more and more like an idiot. That's only your fault.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> You just want it to stop because you continue to look more and more like an idiot. That's only your fault.


This for the win!


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

so much negatvitiy going on in here - who cares what the content of his video is or what his skill level is up too...at the least this kid is making an honest effort and step in the right direction to achieve his goal, which is more than what the majority of you can say, im sure.
put your natty/pbr and one hitter down and quit being a prick to some stranger just because 'YOU' think he doesnt have what it takes...i give him credit and i say bravo for putting himself out there because persistence is they key to success...no one has succeeded without failing


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if you re read through the whole thread that most of the responses implied while he had some skill he had a long way to go, I know there was some blatant criticism the overall vibe was that he was not near the level required for a sponsor YET. Of course everyone knows it takes hard work but don't come on here and act like everyone was flaming him.

If he truly is wanting to get sponsored then he will take all this on board and work on his flaws, btw I don't think OP has responded to anything anyway


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> on another note... that music was terrible!


Comparatively speaking, you do suck up against today's AMs. Forget the sponsor BS and just have fun. Serious riders are such douches anyway. 

Look at this kid. Although he's not up to par with the likes of Travis Rice, he's got potential and room for growth. 

Never Summer Intern for a Day: 11 Year Old Team Rider Chris Corning | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories - Powered by CLVR TV


And yes, that music was, ummm, very rainbowish.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sm0ke said:


> so much negatvitiy going on in here - who cares what the content of his video is or what his skill level is up too...at the least this kid is making an honest effort and step in the right direction to achieve his goal, which is more than what the majority of you can say, im sure.
> put your natty/pbr and one hitter down and quit being a prick to some stranger just because 'YOU' think he doesnt have what it takes...i give him credit and i say bravo for putting himself out there because persistence is they key to success...no one has succeeded without failing


Plain and simple the kid sucks and in the harsh world of reality that we actually live in he needed to hear it. Now I know being a fucking fluffy bunny-hugger from Durango this eludes you but that's the truth. This thread if anything showed him the reality. I have friends that land double corks which look a lot smoother than what he's doing and have 0 sponsors.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Cool, I'm wrong, I'm retarded. If you're can't disagree or prove me wrong without getting into a period rage, then I'm sorry. This is a thread about sponsorships, not a make yourself feel better through the internet. I'm sorry I disagree with you. If you want me to lie and say I don't know people who are sponsored by Red Bull and aren't superstars then sorry I don't lie. Sponsorships can range from free merch to millions of dollars. If you disagree then I'm sorry, I'm just stating facts. If you don't understand I can explain instead of you guys getting all hardass over the internet. I still don't understand what you are disagreeing with. Pretty sure getting free merch for endorsing a product is sponsorship. Also pretty sure I am not blind, deaf and dumb and know people sponsored by Red Bull who are not superstars. 

Also, to the man with the friend that's an Aussie Olympian. I wasn't talking directly to you about the Red Bull thing. I believe you and can clearly see he is damn good. I was just pointing out that companies have many different circumstances for sponsorships.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

edit. misread thread.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Also, to the man with the friend that's an Aussie Olympian. I wasn't talking directly to you about the Red Bull thing. I believe you and can clearly see he is damn good. I was just pointing out that companies have many different circumstances for sponsorships.


Yeah i wasn't trying to call you out it was just the Red Bull quote i picked, obviously he is a top level rider but thats what i was using to make my point, that Red Bull sponsors top level riders not everyday boarders thats all.

Ohh and to the above guy, I'm pretty sure that the OP hasn't responded to any of this banter, so pretty sure you are talking about someone else


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Yeah i wasn't trying to call you out it was just the Red Bull quote i picked, obviously he is a top level rider but thats what i was using to make my point, that Red Bull sponsors top level riders not everyday boarders thats all.
> 
> Ohh and to the above guy, I'm pretty sure that the OP hasn't responded to any of this banter, so pretty sure you are talking about someone else


ahh. you are right. i read this thread a couple days ago and remember seeing hostile posts such as "wheres your video" etc. i must have confused the OP with someone else in this thread.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

To the OP if you are listening I say respect for putting this out there. You are clearly a pretty good rider and young with lots of time to work on your skills.

As people have said if you are serious its going to take a lot of time and work to get into the ballpark. 

Ride as much as you can and just enjoy it.

Ahh, the harsh reality.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Cool, I'm wrong, I'm retarded. If you're can't disagree or prove me wrong without getting into a period rage, then I'm sorry. This is a thread about sponsorships, not a make yourself feel better through the internet. I'm sorry I disagree with you. If you want me to lie and say I don't know people who are sponsored by Red Bull and aren't superstars then sorry I don't lie. Sponsorships can range from free merch to millions of dollars. If you disagree then I'm sorry, I'm just stating facts. If you don't understand I can explain instead of you guys getting all hardass over the internet. I still don't understand what you are disagreeing with. Pretty sure getting free merch for endorsing a product is sponsorship. Also pretty sure I am not blind, deaf and dumb and know people sponsored by Red Bull who are not superstars.
> 
> Also, to the man with the friend that's an Aussie Olympian. I wasn't talking directly to you about the Red Bull thing. I believe you and can clearly see he is damn good. I was just pointing out that companies have many different circumstances for sponsorships.


You can't even come up with a semantically consistent thought. You state on one hand that any free merch is technically sponsorship (which is true) then argue against yourself by saying it's not "real" sponsorship. Then you tell everyone to stop posting in a thread only because you want your misery to end. Saying a bunch of things considered factually correct to varying degree in sequence doesn't make a coherent thought.

Red blood cells carry oxygen. Temperate deciduous biomes are distributed through the Americas, Europe and Asia. Lead has a greater molecular weight than zinc. Richard Nixon was 37th US President.

That's about the same as what you've written so far.



> I'm retarded.


Yea, that's about the only thing prescient you've said.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> Cool, I'm wrong, I'm retarded. If you're can't disagree or prove me wrong without getting into a period rage, then I'm sorry. This is a thread about sponsorships, not a make yourself feel better through the internet. I'm sorry I disagree with you. If you want me to lie and say I don't know people who are sponsored by Red Bull and aren't superstars then sorry I don't lie. Sponsorships can range from free merch to millions of dollars. If you disagree then I'm sorry, I'm just stating facts. If you don't understand I can explain instead of you guys getting all hardass over the internet. I still don't understand what you are disagreeing with. Pretty sure getting free merch for endorsing a product is sponsorship. Also pretty sure I am not blind, deaf and dumb and know people sponsored by Red Bull who are not superstars.
> 
> Also, to the man with the friend that's an Aussie Olympian. I wasn't talking directly to you about the Red Bull thing. I believe you and can clearly see he is damn good. I was just pointing out that companies have many different circumstances for sponsorships.


If Keller is giving out free product and shit that's not sponsorship from Red Bull that's coming through a distributor who is a sub contractor from Red Bull and completely independent. It's not Red Bull money it's his money. You need to learn the difference between real corporate sponsorship and some fucking distributor giving out product. I know the guy that handles that shit he used to work with my brother on various snowboarding events. There was only one time that I know of that Red Bull footed the bill and that was when they took my brother and a few other bar owners to a strip club and bought them lap dances and drinks for hours to make them happy. Red Bull Buttercup in downtown full on Red Bull Event, local band playing a local bar hired by the distributor = distributor money.

Yes you are retarded. I have stated that many many times. Until you can come up with a coherent thought and stick to one believe you will remain this way in the eyes of many people.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> You can't even come up with a semantically consistent thought. You state on one hand that any free merch is technically sponsorship (which is true) then argue against yourself by saying it's not "real" sponsorship. Then you tell everyone to stop posting in a thread only because you want your misery to end. Saying a bunch of things considered factually correct to varying degree in sequence doesn't make a coherent thought.
> 
> Red blood cells carry oxygen. Temperate deciduous biomes are distributed through the Americas, Europe and Asia. Lead has a greater molecular weight than zinc. Richard Nixon was 37th US President.
> 
> ...



You're just misunderstanding what I was saying. I said it wasn't a "real" sponsorship cause people in here were getting butt hurt thinking that you have to be a mega pro to be sponsored. I was simply stating that however it may be a legit sponsorship, it's a pretty shitty one and is the lowest level of it and because people don't see it they think it doesn't exist. It's like when people on here bitch about people landing a trick and it is shitty as hell. People don't really consider it to be in the same regards as if someone landed it with style. Also like when people no grab spin, they might as well not have spun at all. But they're still doing a seven. That's all I'm saying and everyone is in a furry. 

Also to BA ya I understand there are regional reps. Still a sponsorship, that is all I was saying. Just because you disagree doesn't mean I'm a retard. You're the one that has just been freaking out and calling me retarded without arguing until just now. I have been giving proof and thoughts the whole time while until just now, you have been just in a blind rage offering nothing by the way of information and insults.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just scanned the thread...I'm with BA and linvillegorge

to add there's lots of loose definitions and ideas about relationships/contracts, i.e., pro's, contracts, sub contracts, gifts/swag, distributors, reps and etc. there also things like being employed, contracted, salaried. Unless you and they have signed some legally binding papers that note expectations, requirements and termination of contract....it is all marketing shit.

As for OP, you got to have some riding skillz...but beyond that you got to have marketing potential. Meaning good communication, potential for development, good personality, can have good relationships, good imaging (photo and footy and in-person), good health, good motivation, good discipline, good understanding what and how to help the photographer/filmer and willing to put it out-there and getting it in a take or two. Thus not many folks have the package or the opportunity for experience to develop these areas. idk...99% of big time riders have had the luck/fortune to have the opportunity of experience to develop these areas and it doesn't happen overnight and it doesn't happen with out the good fortune to hang out and ride with folks that can help open these doors. Meaning these folks can open the door but you must walk through, step up and demonstrate you have these skills/personality...otherwise from a corporate stand point it doesn't make fiduciary sense.

Its funny and sad that ppl think they can put up some pov or footy on y-tube or viemo and think they are going to be famous/sponsored...the "jerry springer" mentality. Yes, their footy might go viral but out of all the shit, what maybe like the chance of me winning a powerball lotto or getting sponsored by RB. I'd have a better chance of hanging my dick in the water and catching a fish.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> You're just misunderstanding what I was saying. I said it wasn't a "real" sponsorship cause people in here were getting butt hurt thinking that you have to be a mega pro to be sponsored. I was simply stating that however it may be a legit sponsorship, it's a pretty shitty one and is the lowest level of it and because people don't see it they think it doesn't exist. It's like when people on here bitch about people landing a trick and it is shitty as hell. People don't really consider it to be in the same regards as if someone landed it with style. Also like when people no grab spin, they might as well not have spun at all. But they're still doing a seven. That's all I'm saying and everyone is in a furry.
> 
> Also to BA ya I understand there are regional reps. Still a sponsorship, that is all I was saying. Just because you disagree doesn't mean I'm a retard. You're the one that has just been freaking out and calling me retarded without arguing until just now. I have been giving proof and thoughts the whole time while until just now, you have been just in a blind rage offering nothing by the way of information and insults.


That would mean I would have to take you at face value and you have proven time and again that you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground. Have proof show it otherwise talking out your ass on something you know nothing about and making yourself look like a fucking ignorant twat. Which is pretty typical of any kid from the south towns. Go back to Love Canal you troglodyte.


----------

